# Atlas Qc Disassembly Question



## WhoWhatNow (Sep 8, 2015)

I had a few questions about my Atlas 12" lathe.  I need to replace the quadrant and one of the compound gears in the quickchange gear box. How do I remove the gearbox from the lathe?  Then how do I get the old gear off?  Can anyone point me to a thread with pictures of the disassembly process?


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2015)

To remove the QCGB you first remove the lead screw by removing the right lead screw bearing and moving the lead screw to the right.  There are 2 screws holding the QCGB to the lathe.  One you can see and the other one is behind the plate with the settings on it.  There is then the adjustment nut for the quadrant.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 9, 2015)

WhoWhatNow (please sign your posts - that's too much to have to type repeatedly),

The third bolt is the square head one visible at the left of your second photo.  Later production may have a fourth screw accessible inside the headstock but AFAIK, yours should nave it.  When you are removing the nuts from the square head bolt, pay close attention to where they are and which should be only finger tight versus which should be wrench tight.  For details, download the Craftsman 101.201451 and 101.20140 instructions from DOWNLOADS > Machine Manuals, Catalogs & Drawings > Atlas/Craftsman/AA > A/C Lathes > [URL='http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/a-c-lathe-accessories.456/']A/C Lathe Accessories.  Your version is actually equivalent to 101.20145 but just ignore the slip clutch, lever cross-feed actuator, and right bearing.  Everything else is the same.  Unfortunately, we don't yet have the manual on the 101.20145, which is equivalent to what you actually have.[/URL]

To remove the QCGB, first remove the sliding T-handle clamp nut.  Then all of the change gears, bushings and studs from the quadrant.  Then as Rob said.  Oh, and zeroth, block up under the gear box so that it doesn't fall when you remove the hidden and visible socket head cap screws from the front.  Then study the exploded parts drawing for how to get the input shaft out.http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/a-c-lathes.39/


----------



## WhoWhatNow (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you both for the detailed explanations.  Hopefully I'll have time to tear into it this weekend. I'll report back when I do.￼


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 9, 2015)

WhoWhatNow,

I just noticed that you don't yet have access to Downloads (requires status of Active Member which requires 30 posts).  If you will send me a PM (Conversation) with your email address, I will send you the two manuals as PDF's.


----------



## WhoWhatNow (Sep 10, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> WhoWhatNow,
> 
> I just noticed that you don't yet have access to Downloads (requires status of Active Member which requires 30 posts).  If you will send me a PM (Conversation) with your email address, I will send you the two manuals as PDF's.



Than you.  PM incoming.


----------



## WhoWhatNow (Dec 6, 2015)

Things happen slowly in my shop. 

Thanks to all the help from the people here the gearbox is apart and I'm cleaning up the castings for paint.  My next question is how did the oiler cups come off? Do I just pry them off?  They appear to be on fairly tightly.

Thanks again for any help you can provide.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 6, 2015)

The oiler cups are an interference fit.  I am not using the term "press fit" as that suggests far more force.  More likely they were tapped in with a small soft mallet.  You might be able to get them out by stuffing a wooden wedge behind the cup and tapping the wedge gently with a light mallet.  Gentle is key to avoid damaging the delicate cups.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2015)

If you happen to have a slide hammer, you could also make an aluminum hook that screws onto the end of it and pull them that way.


----------

